# Two-part resin cast of 1966 Corvette & 1954 Studebaker



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

2nd cast of a 1966 Corvette and a 1st cast of a 1954 Studebaker on a slotless Tyco cc-03 chassis. The molds we're made from M2 Machines diecast. These are far from perfect as I don't have a pressure pot, but it is a step in the right direction for me. I gave the Studebaker a test run last week and it is a kick to drive. If you go too fast around a turn or change lanes too many times quickly it spins out just like a real pickup would. The Corvette still has some binding issues that I haven't pinned down and won't until I get back from vacation.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Lik'n that truck!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Really like the Studebaker pickup, notice the cute very bulbous rear fenders! Would it fit an Aurora slotless chassis? ..RL


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

XracerHO said:


> Really like the Studebaker pickup, notice the cute very bulbous rear fenders! Would it fit an Aurora slotless chassis? ..RL


. 

Thanks. I like the look of it, too. Unfortunately, it will not fit the AFX chassis that has the tabs; however, it will fit the tab-less chassis. The M2 body was two piece: cab and bed. It also was a bit long for the 1.5" chassis, so casting it in two pieces was ideal. I cut the bed back just ahead of the rear fender which allowed it to line up properly. I am happy to cast one for anyone who wants one - just know that these are far from perfect and will need some modeling skills to get them where they need to be.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I really like the Studebaker truck body . I am working on a real 58 like it at work , putting it on a 90 chevy s10 chassis and drivetrain .
if possible I would be interested in a uncut resin body of the stude pu ..
thanks 60chevyjim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You can send one to TN, uncut also... will let the boys work on it...RM


----------



## Acki (Aug 2, 2009)

Love that pick up truck. Cool little runner. Wonder what it will eventually look like. Rust and bumps or all shinny?
Acki


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Where are you at with these?


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

have you cast anymore Studebaker bodys ?


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

hi jim I hope you are doing well . haven't seen you here in a while ..


----------

